# Horror Movie sound bites



## RedSonja

Anyone know a good site to get some Horror movie WAV files that I can download to my iPod? I want to use them in the music mix for my party.

Or maybe theres a CD out there with stuff like this....???

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## Halloweiner

*Try Clicking On My Signature Banner. I have hundreds. If the bandwidth is exceeeded when you try it I apologize. It will be back up soon if so.*



<center></center>


----------



## RedSonja

Thanks! Couldn't get in, but I will try tomorrow. So you have movie sound files?...

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## Halloweiner

*Yes I do have many movie sound files. Sorry about the bandwidth. I'm working on a way to cut bandwidth theft now. I should have the site re-opened later this morning.*

<center></center>


----------



## drunk_buzzard

I tried your site today but still bandwidth issues. 

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Halloweiner

*Sorry all. It will be down now until Nov 1st. I had added 2000 MB more bandwidth, but it was gone in less than 2 days. I used up 16,000 MB of bandwidth this month. So I can't afford anymore until end of month. This is why web site owners hate hotlinking. This is the kind of crap that happens.*

<center></center>


----------

